# Mac book et connexion livebox



## yt (11 Mars 2009)

bonjour

je viens de recevoir mon mac book pro , et fait bien 2h heures que je cherche à le connecter à ma livebox sur lequel est branché mon Imac

j'avais déjà eu des problème pour l'Ipod touch et je me disais quand employant la même recette ça devrai coller 

c'est toujours un problème de foutu mot de passe 

il voit bien le reseau livebox-5454
et requiert le mot de passe WPA 

je tape le même que pour l'ipod puisque ça marche avec 

"password "

j'ai vérifier dans préférences système , c'est bien le bon 

et quand je le tape ça m'indique Echec de la connexion 

j'ai bien appuyé sur le bouton sous la livebox aussi 


je vois pas ce que je peut faire d'autre ? 

j'aurai vraiment besoin de votre aide 

merci


----------



## pertabolis (11 Mars 2009)

Je comprends pas bien. Ton mot de passe c'est password ? Alors tu l'a changé car pour une livebox c'est en général une suite de chiffre et lettres (26 je crois) et il est noté sous la livebox.


----------



## missorya (11 Mars 2009)

La fonction association de la livebox peut être capricieuse.
Sur la boite de ton macbook tu dois avoir l'adresse mac "56:43:AE ..." de la carte airport.
Connecte toi sur la livebox avec ton imac et ajoute dans l'onglet réseau sans fil l'adresse mac de ton macbook, ça devrait marcher.


----------



## pierre22 (11 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
Regardez ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-airport-et-mot-de-passe-180504.html
Cordialement


----------



## yt (11 Mars 2009)

missorya a dit:


> La fonction association de la livebox peut être capricieuse.
> Sur la boite de ton macbook tu dois avoir l'adresse mac "56:43:AE ..." de la carte airport.
> Connecte toi sur la livebox avec ton imac et ajoute dans l'onglet réseau sans fil l'adresse mac de ton macbook, ça devrait marcher.




merci c'était exactement ça ! 
bizarre quand même que ça marche automatiquement


----------



## missorya (11 Mars 2009)

Bizarre et informatique ... ;-)
Ravie d'avoir pu t'aider !


----------

